# Smitty sled ?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Going to build me a smitty sled. Last year in Michigan showed me it's time to have one. I've seen to use downhill skis, not cross country. Is that correct? And also seen someplace about using water skis? Show me a pic of what you built. And any tips appreciated. Height, width, length limits etc. Should mention this is for my one man clam flip up. Thanks


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

This is what I built last winter it's roughly 8 inches high and I believe it's 36 wide, it fits in-between the wheel wells in the truck bed I think the skis are downhill or cross country, can't say for sure because I don't ski but it really does drag nice and I load my sled down I have a catfish 949i a propane auger my rod box bookbag and vexilar it sure does make life nice. She won't win a beauty contest by any means but Its an easier drag


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

They are cross country skis. I have pulled noth down hill and cross country ski smitty's. Cross country was easier to pull. Did not make a difference on bare ice.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone use water ski's? Would they be to wide?


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I've read they are to wide


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I used Cross Country Skis on mine and have no problems.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Here's mine from last season:


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

One of the best things I built
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

I used water skis. Yes they are at least twice as wide as the skis pictured. But much heavier. They work real well in the wet heavy snow. Glide right on top of the snow. Powder snow they work just as well except when the snow is really deep. I made mine so that the sled comes apart so it fits into the suv.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Got me a set of cross country skis for $20. Will be a while before I'm able to actually build it. Figured how I'm going to add wheels and be able to flip them up and down. I've never had skis before. To slick" them up, use some fine sandpaper and then wax?


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I know you guys love your smitty's, but a few years ago I took a 30L blue food grade barrel and attached it to an Alice pack frame from a military back pack. I keep the flasher in the bottom with a small tackle box. When I am walking out I put my coat in the barrel so I don't over-heat. Once I get to the crime scene I drill my holes and cool down. It makes for a higher more comfortable seat. I have two hands open for spud bar or auger. If I am in Michigan and want to run tip-ups then I have the smallest jet sled. I made rod holders out of PVC pipe on the side of the pack frame to protect my rods. If you have to take a shanty along through deep snow, then Smitty is your friend. If you are just gonna go out and fish, the back pack is high speed, low drag. My buddies have all converted after watching it work.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

That's pretty awesome


----------

